# Looking at getting another GSD



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miikka will be 2-years-old in October. I am seriously considering getting a second GSD (I’ve always wanted 2 GSD – my own little pack :wub. I’d like to purchase the new pup from a good, reputable breeder but I am also VERY open to getting a rescue GSD. 

I browse the Rescue forum often but all of the dogs are so far away. If I should run across a rescue that sounds like he/she would be a good fit for us, how do I get the dog to New Mexico? Other than putting the dog in a crate on an airplane is there any way to get it here? I could certainly drive some distance (300 to 400 miles) but a lot of the dogs in the forum are on the east coast or New England area. Any ideas?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I thought NM had a gsd rescue? Or did they used to have one? What about Texas? There's a good one in Austin and that's a nice place to visit. Or Colorado? I always loved visiting there. 

Seriously though, I wouldn't adopt without doing a meet and greet with Miikka and without meeting the dog. That's just me but it is based on some years of fostering/adopting experience. 

What I did when I was looking to adopt (this last time) was to search petfinder within an 8 hour driving radius. I then sent out inquiries and apps on a number of different dogs. Rafi really, really caught my eye and he was near Cincinnati (where my mom lives) so I set things up to meet him. He was a courtesy post through a Cinci gsd rescue. I also applied to (and was approved by) several other rescues in the area and tentatively set up some meetings with their dogs too. However, once I met Rafi I knew he was the one. He did fine with Chama and I observed him in his foster home where he was fine with the cats. I then got together with him every day for a week and after a week drove him home with us. 

That process was certainly MUCH more thorough than anything I had done before but I do think meeting the dog and also having the two dogs meet is very, very important when adopting.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, there are 2 GSD rescues in NM (that I know of). One is in Albuquerque but they are hard to get a hold of. I've left one email but so far no reply. The other is in Alamogordo. I've talked to them a few times now. They do have one male but he likes to be "in charge"...so does Miikka....I don’t think it would work. It's too bad because he is a beautiful dog. 

I found one rescue in Arizona. There was one young male I was very interested in...then I found out they DO NOT adopt out of state. :thinking:

I think at this point, I'm really leaning toward getting a puppy, primarily because of our cat. I’ve noticed a lot of rescues say “no cats” or “does not do well with cats”. We do have a cat and I think bringing in a puppy in lieu of a big dog might work better for her.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah the rescue here in Arizona seems to be a bit more difficult to work with than I would like. If you do decide to go with a breeder, I totally recommend mine.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I actually found a lot of dogs in rescue who were good with cats. I was super picky this last time since Cleo was already quite old. I've always found that puppies and cats are much harder to handle than adult dogs who already do well with cats. However, when Cleo was younger I fostered quite a few puppies and she did teach them the ropes...which meant to defer to her under all circumstances or risk being swatted. ;-)


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Central-Arizona-Animal-Rescue/148349676368

This is a group here in Arizona, they tend to have a lot of GSD's, from what I have seen anyways.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

The Central NM GSD (that is run by Kathy Gonsey) is smaller than the Southern NM one, but that is where we got Regen. 
I would see how Miikka does with other mellow, balanced, confident adult male dogs to see if she might be fine with an older male who is "bossy"...I think rescues are really special even though they can be crazy-- hearing about GSD puppies make me think that even the craziness of a rescue is on par with a smart puppy though!  
Miikka will be so excited to have a playmate! 
The other thing to think about doing is have her do a half day at Bow Wow and see how she does with the dogs there. They introduce gradually and the first day is free. Both Regen and Osa do great there and it's helped them with meeting new dogs.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a suggestion, but if you could get a hold of one of the rescues in NM maybe they can get the pup for you. There are SEVERAL in California, one was just posted today by a friend on FB that is a pup.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Great idea, Dawn, worth a try! 

They will say no cats on dogs that should not live with cats. Advantage you (or your cat, really) knowing in advance that it won't work, instead of getting a puppy, then getting it home and finding that it is always going to be fixated on your cat.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your input. 

I am getting a puppy from the same breeder that Miikka came from. I think a puppy would be best for all animals involved (Miikka and the cat and me too). I’m very excited! 

Below is a link to the sire/dame pedigrees for the litter the new pup is coming from. Pups will be born in early September. :wub: I can hardly wait! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/165786-dame-plus-sire-equal.html


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> Thanks everyone! I appreciate your input.
> 
> I am getting a puppy from the same breeder that Miikka came from. I think a puppy would be best for all animals involved (Miikka and the cat and me too). I’m very excited!
> 
> ...


Can I be the puppy's auntie?


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Runswithdogs said:


> Can I be the puppy's auntie?


Of course!! 
:toasting:


----------

